# Pub stop over - Sherborne Dorset



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi all,

This afternoon I spent a couple of hours in the Mermaid pub in Sherborne. I am an old freind of the landlord and landlady Roy and Ellie as they used to own my village pub. I have convinced them to allow motorhomes use their car park. It is quite close to the town centre so is ideal for a stopover. The pub does good pub grub, beer with a nice beer garden. All they ask is that you pop in and have a couple of drinks. If it was me I would chuck them a fiver for their trouble. 

They are really nice people who will give you a warm welcome. :wink: 

If you want to stay with them you can contact the pub on 01935 817065.

Keith


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice one keith. Dennis


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well done Keith, wouldn't it be great if lots of members could do this. We could have our own MHF database of Pub Stopovers.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

clianthus said:


> We could have our own MHF database of Pub Stopovers.


Errr .. we do, Jen. One of the options on the MHF campsite database is "Pub Stopover" (currently showing 18 entries).

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

And another enterprising couple have set up

http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/

It's almost like having aires in the UK!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

No disrespect to those setting up lists of pub-stopovers, but I wonder if they are necessary.

I recently did 10 nights in Wilts/Somerset and used pub car parks (with permission) for 4-5 nights, without one refusal.

I wonder whether most Publicans would not rather give that permission on an one-off basis, i.e. subject to demand on space for other customers, rather than advertising it as an always available facility.

Comments either way welcomed.

Geoff


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geoff!

You make a fair point. However, the thing I like about the stopover scheme is that it removes any uncertainty regarding finding a place to eat, drink and stay. This might well be in a part of the country with which a motorhomer is unfamiliar.

In a couple of weeks' time, after the Newbury Show, we'll be looking for somewhere around Southampton. Never been there, totally new area for us, don't want expensive campsites or CLs, a stopover pub will tick the relevant boxes. :wink: 

Stay well.


----------

